# [HOWTO] Disquette de boot Grub

## Pachacamac

Je viens de traduire un how to sur "comment faire une disquette de boot avec grub" à partir de l'original ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183518

La traduction n'est pas fidèle à l'origial donc les puristes m'en voudront certainement mais ce n'est pas le but de cette traduction.

Début de la traduction : 

Faire une disquette de boot avec GRUB 

Si vous avez déjà emergé grub mais que vous ne l'avez pas installé sur votre disque dur, c'est facile de faire une disquette de boot. 

Prennez une disquette et mettez là dans votre lecteur. Nous allons maintenant l formatter en ext2. 

```

fdformat /dev/fd0 

mke2fs /dev/fd0    
```

Nous pouvons maintenant monter la disquette et la partition de boot, pour copier les fichiers dont GRUB a besoin. 

```

mount /boot 

mkdir /mnt/floppy 

mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy 

cp /boot/grub/stage* /mnt/floppy 

umount /mnt/floppy    
```

Après cette étape il faut lancer GRUB dans une console et utiliser son invite pour l'installer sur la disquette. 

```

grub  
```

Maintenant vous devez avoir une nouvelle invite dans la console de la forme "grub>" 

Pour installer GRUB sur la disquette utilisez la commande : 

```

root (fd0) 

setup (fd0) 

quit    

```

Après ça vous devez avoir une disquette fonctionnelle avec grub dessus. Quand vous redemarrerez sur la disquette vous allez voir une invite qui ressemble à celle de l'étape précedente. 

Vous pouvez maintenant utilisez les commandes suivantes pour démarrer linux. Si vous avez respecté le guide d'installation votre partition principale (root) se trouve sur hda3, et la partition de boot est en hda1. 

Utilisez les commandes ci-dessous pour demarrer Linux : 

```

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /<name of kernel> root=/dev/hda3 

boot   
```

Remplacez <name of kernel>par le votre. Vous pouvez utilisez la touche tab pour le trouver. 

Si vous voulez aussi demarrer Windows, vous avez besoin de spécifier la partition sur laquelle il est installé. GRUB utilise un nom particulier pour les disques et les partitions puisqu"elles débutent à 0. 

Par exemple la 1ere partition sur le 1er disque donne sous linux : /dev/hda1 tantdis que sous grub cela sera (hd0,0). Autrement dit /dev/hdb4 est équivalent à (hd1,3). 

La touche tab vous permet d'afficher les partitions de votre système. 

Admettons que vous avez installé winXP sur la partition /dev/hda1. 

Les commandes à utiliser sont donc : 

```
rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

chainloader +1 

boot 

```

La ligne rootnoverify permet à GRUB de démarrer un système sur le NTFS. 

Fin de la traduction

Si vous avez des commentaires n'hesitez pas à me les communiquer.

----------

## TGL

Merci pour ta trad'. J'ai ajouté ce post à la liste de yuk.

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour cette traduction  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Baby-Herman

est-ce possible de mettre sur cette diquette un grub.conf pour avoir un menu tout fait ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

j'ai une autre methode qui marche (mais je ne sais pas si c'est mieux) pour faire la disquette...

```

cat /boot/grub/stage1 /boot/grub/stage2 | dd of=/dev/fd0

```

Bon, ca marche, mais apres, ca veux pas dire que c'est bien (on a rien formaté...on ne peut rien rajouter dans le truc...) Mais en tout cas, c'est plus rapide...

----------

## Enlight

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> j'ai une autre methode qui marche (mais je ne sais pas si c'est mieux) pour faire la disquette...
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /boot/grub/stage1 /boot/grub/stage2 | dd of=/dev/fd0
> ...

 

edit : retiré : j'avais un doute, mais après avoir vérifié le fonctionnement de grub (quand il n'ya pas de partitions, grub passe du stage 1 au stage2 par la liste des blocs), effectivement ça doit marcher, joli hack!!!!

uestion tu as accès au contenu de la disquette comme ça? normalement ça devrait être le cas.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> effectivement ça doit marcher, joli hack!!!!
> 
> uestion tu as accès au contenu de la disquette comme ça? normalement ça devrait être le cas.

 

Merci... ca trainait sur le web si je me souvient bien...

euh, le contenu de la disquette pas formatée, non, c'est mort... donc, pas de menu.lst dedans... mais ca permet d'avoir un shell, ce qui suffit dans les 3/4 des cas (vais pas faire un menu pour une disquette de rescue...)

----------

